# Rapido 7066



## Wysiwyg (Jul 27, 2009)

I have just bought a 2008 Rapido 7066F can anyone tell what Rapido claim is the MIRO weight and what roughly the pay load is
Ray..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Rapido 70066*



Wysiwyg said:


> I have just bought a 2008 Rapido 7066F can anyone tell what Rapido claim is the MIRO weight and what roughly the pay load is
> Ray..


Sorry, Ray, not been funny but you should have asked that prior to buying. It is such an important thing.
Best to fill the water and gas up to about 80%, load Mrs in as well and get the van weighed including your own weight.
Then you will know just how much you can load.
Also while you are at it, weigh just the rear axle and when you have this weight you can deduct it from the full weight and you also have the front axle weight.
Finally, you will now have a rough idea where to position heavy items. Usually, this will be in front of the back axle.
Good luck!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Your MH should have a plate showing the different weights.
Sometimes there are two....one from the original chassis build and one added by Rapido.
Then check it on a weighbridge as suggested :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Rapido give a payload of 400kg on a 3500kg MGW. The MIRO of 3100kg is with 90% fuel, gas, fresh water and 78kg for the driver.

From memory, from I when I was speccing them prior to getting one, the 2008 70 series models were given as a MIRO of 3100kg +/- 5%.
It is only my personal opinion but the 70 series on a 3500kg MGW will be very tight to keep legal. 
Anyway perhaps the MIRO is now academic and what you want is a weigh bridge cert in running trim.
ray


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> Rapido give a payload of 400kg on a 3500kg MGW. The MIRO of 3100kg is with 90% fuel, gas, fresh water and 78kg for the driver.
> 
> From memory, from I when I was speccing them prior to getting one, the 2008 70 series models were given as a MIRO of 3100kg +/- 5%.
> It is only my personal opinion but the 70 series on a 3500kg MGW will be very tight to keep legal.
> ...


Thanks Ray, for reminding me about fuel. I knew there was something I had forgotten, maybe it was due to the fact that I always keep my tank full so as to help stop condensation.
and I said 80%  minus 10 house points 

just looked at Caravan guard and all they mention for MIRO is full fuel tank and a driver at 75 kg. What use is that?

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/how-to-calculate-your-motorhome’s-safe-weight-limits-4104/


----------

